# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Trải nghiệm cảm giác Paris giữa Sài Thành - Cà phê Paris Del

## thietht

Toạ lạc trên đại lộ Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, đoạn đối diện bờ sông Paranoma của khu đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng, Paris Deli thu hút người đi đường với nét tinh tế và view tuyệt đẹp nhìn ra bờ sông.


Quán có hai không gian. Không gian bên ngoài thoáng đãng với những chiếc ghế mây được tạo hình độc đáo, gối ôm nhiều màu sắc và chậu dừa cảnh, hứa hẹn một góc ngồi yên tĩnh để khách tận hưởng những làn gió từ sông.


Khác với vẻ giản dị của không gian bên ngoài, khu vực máy lạnh của quán sang trọng, tinh tế với phong cách Pháp pha trộn nét hiện đại và cổ điển. Khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những đồ trang trí được chăm chút đến từng chi tiết như bảng màu trên chiếc gối dựa, mô hình ngôi nhà ẩn trong màu xanh của chậu cây, thảo nguyên bao la, tạo hình tháp Eiffel bằng bánh mì ngay quầy chế biến, hay chỉ là một góc nhỏ với những chiếc bánh mì nhiều hình dáng ngon mắt.

Phong vị Âu như thế nhưng quán vẫn mang lại cảm giác thân quen với vật dụng quen thuộc với nét đặc trưng của quán cà phê Việt, với lồng chim treo hờ trước cửa, chậu hoa tươi trên bàn, mô hình đồ chơi… tạo cảm giác thân quen như đang bước vào phòng khách một người bạn.










Thực đơn của quán khá phong phú với các loại thức uống được pha chế từ cà phê như Espresso, Cappuchino, Espresso Romano... Các loại bánh sừng bò, bánh nho, bánh bắp mang đậm phong cách của Pháp. Quán còn phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á như: sandwiches, burger, súp, pasta, spaghetti thịt bò Út, cá hồi nướng...



Banana Mocha Frappucchino.
Có hai món bạn nên thử tại quán là Chocolate muffin và Banana Mocha Frappucchino. Chocolate muffin nhìn bên ngoài tưởng như có lớp vỏ hơi cứng, nhưng khi thưởng thức lại mềm mịn và tan ngay trong miệng. Thú vị nhất là phần chocolate chip ở giữa bánh. Vỡ ra và hoà vào lớp bánh nên có vị âm ấm, mềm mềm, ngọt lịm. Cảm giác như một nụ hôn ngọt ngào.

Banana Mocha Frappucchino là món take away (mua mang về) kết hợp độc đáo giữa cà phê, chuối, bánh oreo và kem tươi. Khi thưởng thức, vị đắng của cà phê, mùi thơm nhẹ của chuối như hoà quyện vào nhau tạo cảm giác sảng khoái và thích thú.

Quán mở cửa từ 6h30 - 22h các ngày trong tuần và phù hợp với mọi đối tượng. Giá các món từ 40.000 - 80.000 đồng.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Paris Deli, 165 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, Q.7, TP. HCM._


(Theo BĐVN)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

